
Ethereum foundation is doing a white hat attack on the DAO - Vozze
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4p5zk9/we_are_doing_a_white_hat_attack_on_the_dao/
======
Vozze
avsa = Alex Van de Sande. Lead designer at the Ethereum Foundation.

